# Memo from the Office of the President



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2001)

Memo from the Office of the President
Date: 14 September 2001
To: Albert Gore


Dear Al,


We found some more votes. You won. When do you want to take over?
Sincerely,

George W. Bush


----------



## Kirk (Jan 31, 2003)

Recalling Waco, Reno Slams Bush for Stalling 
(2003-01-30) -- Former U.S. Attorney General Janet Reno, recalling her handling of the Waco siege, said today that if she were president, Iraq would be engulfed in flames by now.

"What's the hold up?" she rhetorically asked George Bush. "You've surrounded a pseudo-religious maniac who's got dangerous weapons. Set the place on fire, Mr. President. Hussein's not even an American citizen. Come on! Light her up!"

Ms. Reno called Mr. Bush a "timid Texas mouse who keeps saying 'Time is running out.'"

"Well, hickory dickery dock, let's blow up the clock, for goodness sake. Flick your Bic and let's get on with it. My boys in the BATF would have been in and out weeks ago."

Ms. Reno's publicist later indicated that the medications would soon be in balance.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Recalling Waco, Reno Slams Bush for Stalling
> (2003-01-30) -- Former U.S. Attorney General Janet Reno, recalling her handling of the Waco siege, said today that if she were president, Iraq would be engulfed in flames by now.
> 
> ...




They tore down Iraq and put up a parking lot.


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Recalling Waco, Reno Slams Bush for Stalling
> (2003-01-30) -- Former U.S. Attorney General Janet Reno, recalling her handling of the Waco siege, said today that if she were president, Iraq would be engulfed in flames by now.
> *


So would the US


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2003)

Shhh... they are working on it.  I guess massive nuclear hits is one way to break those cold fronts....


----------



## Seig (Feb 3, 2003)

Weathermen in Baghdad predict a "Nuclear Winter"


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Feb 4, 2003)

Headlines From 2035:


Today The last islamic fundamentalist died in the Middle Eastern Area of the United States. Formerly known as Iran, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, Syria, Israel, And Lebanon. 



Only sort of funny but im sure someone will appreciate that.


----------

